# Brauche Meinungen zu diesem eBay Fall



## melatonin (28. Januar 2022)

Hallo,

vielleicht kann mir hier jemand, der sich gut mit Sattelstützen auskennt, helfen. ich habe auf eBay eine neue Sattelstütze mit Originalverpackung verkauft. Jetzt will der Käufer den Artikel zurückgeben. Hier ein paar Fotos:











Und hier die Begründung:





Auf dem Foto ist doch ganz klar zu erkennen, dass das bei dieser Sattelstütze oben ist, auch wenn es auf der Verpackung falsch abgebildet ist (der Karton gehört 100% zu diesem Artikel). Wenn mir persönlich sowas wichtig ist, dann schaue ich doch vor dem Kauf genau nach und überprüfe das auf Bildern, falls möglich. Oder ich würde vorher den Verkäufer fragen, wenn ich mir nicht sicher bin. Ich wurde aber weder vorher gefragt, noch wurde das von ihm offensichtlich vorher überprüft. Wäre auf jeden Fall sehr dankbar dafür, wenn mir jemand sagen könnte, wer hier im Recht ist.


----------



## PORTEX77 (28. Januar 2022)

Wurde per PayPal bezahlt(mit Käuferschutz)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NukaCola (28. Januar 2022)

Da steht ja : Privatverkauf - keine Rücknahme
Von daher würde ich da exakt gar nichts machen. Da scheint wohl jemand blind zu sein.


----------



## melatonin (28. Januar 2022)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Wurde per PayPal bezahlt(mit Käuferschutz)?


Das sieht man mittlerweile nicht mehr, da eBay jetzt die Zahlungen übernimmt. Das heißt, Geld bekommt erst eBay und wird dann an mich nach 1-2 Tagen ausgezahlt. Käuferschutz ist somit immer vorhanden. Jetzt wird aufgrund diesem Fall der Betrag eingezogen, die Summe würde eBay einkassieren bei weiteren Verkäufen


----------



## PORTEX77 (28. Januar 2022)

melatonin schrieb:


> Das sieht man mittlerweile nicht mehr, da eBay jetzt die Zahlungen übernimmt. Das heißt, Geld bekommt erst eBay und wird dann an mich nach 1-2 Tagen ausgezahlt. Käuferschutz ist somit immer vorhanden. Jetzt wird aufgrund diesem Fall der Betrag eingezogen, die Summe würde eBay einkassieren bei weiteren Verkäufen


Noch ein Grund mehr, nicht mehr über ebay als Privatverkäufer zu inserieren🤷


----------



## melatonin (28. Januar 2022)

NukaKimi schrieb:


> Da steht ja : Privatverkauf - keine Rücknahme
> Von daher würde ich da exakt gar nichts machen. Da scheint wohl jemand blind zu sein.


Ja das stimmt, leider ist das als privater Verkäufer bei eBay immer so'n Problem, wenn es genau um solche Fälle geht. Es ist das erste mal, dass mir sowas passiert und weiß gerade nicht so wirklich, wie ich handeln soll. Wenn eBay mit ins spiel kommt, wird es wahrscheinlich dann erst recht darauf hinauslaufen, dass ich den kompletten Betrag zurückerstatten soll. Also meine persönliche Meinung ist ganz klar: die Schuld liegt bei ihm, es ist auf dem Bild offensichtlich gewesen, auch wenn die Verpackung falsch ist ( ist mir vorher leider nicht aufgefallen ). Aber wenn ich hier was übersehe, bin ich gerne dazu bereit, aufgeklärt zu werden


----------



## melatonin (28. Januar 2022)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Noch ein Grund mehr, nicht mehr über ebay als Privatverkäufer zu inserieren🤷


Scheint wohl leider wahr zu sein


----------



## Deleted 129888 (28. Januar 2022)

Dir wird keine hier vorgetragenen „Meinung“ zu dem Fall helfen. Nimm das Ding zurück und spar dir die Nerven. Alternativ, wenn du Energie dafür hast, lehne die Rücknahme ab. Dann wird eBay entscheiden.

Pro-Tip für die Zukunft: Nix Ebay, nur Kleinanzeigen, Zahlung per Überweisung oder Cash. Feddich…


----------



## Frodijak (28. Januar 2022)

…


----------



## melatonin (28. Januar 2022)

speedwolf schrieb:


> Dir wird keine hier vorgetragenen „Meinung“ zu dem Fall helfen. Nimm das Ding zurück und spar dir die Nerven. Alternativ, wenn du Energie dafür hast, lehne die Rücknahme ab. Dann wird eBay entscheiden.
> 
> Pro-Tip für die Zukunft: Nix Ebay, nur Kleinanzeigen, Zahlung per Überweisung oder Cash. Feddich…


Da es letztendlich wahrscheinlich sowieso keinen Unterschied macht, werde ich den Käufer erst mal damit konfrontieren und dann halt eben eBay entscheiden lassen. Wollte nur auf Nummer sicher gehen, da ich mich mit Sattelstützen jetzt nicht so gut auskenne


----------



## Batman (28. Januar 2022)

Ich würde tatsächlich darüber nachdenken, die Stütze zurück zu nehmen und den Kaufpreis ohne Porto zurück erstatten. Dann wieder einstellen mit nem Hinweis dass die Abbildung auf der Packung nicht der Stütze entspricht.

warum?
auf den ersten Blick schaut man auf die Verpackung. Dass da ne andere Stütze drin ist würde ich auch nicht vermuten. Und der Käufer war nicht unfreundlich.

ohne Porto weil nicht deine Schuld…..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## melatonin (28. Januar 2022)

Frodijak schrieb:


> Geld hast du ja schon oder? Würde ja nur bei weiteren Verkäufen eingezogen?
> 
> Dann Ebay halt zukünftig meiden und im Bikemarkt inserieren.
> Könntest ja auch einen Ziegelstein zurück geschickt bekommen - und dann?


Geld wurde mir schon überwiesen, ja. Laut deren Aussage ist das scheinbar so. Hier aus der email:


----------



## Deleted 129888 (28. Januar 2022)

Batman schrieb:


> ohne Porto weil nicht deine Schuld…..


Wegen 5 Euro diskutieren? Echt jetzt?


----------



## Deleted 510843 (28. Januar 2022)

> Ausführung:...interne Kabelführung...


ist halt auch glatt gelogen. Ich hätte dir das Ding auch zurück geschickt.


----------



## Batman (28. Januar 2022)

speedwolf schrieb:


> Wegen 5 Euro diskutieren? Echt jetzt?


Nö
ich würde ich anbieten die Stütze auf seine Kosten zurück zu schicken und dann den Kaufpreis zurück erstatten.
da muss man nicht diskutieren


----------



## Batman (28. Januar 2022)

MBj1703 schrieb:


> ist halt auch glatt gelogen. Ich hätte dir das Ding auch zurück geschickt.


Garnicht gelesen…. Dann würde ich sogar das Porto zurückzahlen


----------



## The-Ninth (28. Januar 2022)

Auf dem Foto muss man schon sehr genau hinschauen um zu erkennen dass die Ansteuerung oben ist, zusammen mit dem falschen Bild auf der Verpackung sehe ich da kein wirkliches Versäumnis beim Käufer. Würde die Stütze also zurücknehmen und mit korrekter Beschreibung nochmal inserieren, eventuell auch im Foto die Verpackung entsprechend markieren/kommentieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## melatonin (28. Januar 2022)

MBj1703 schrieb:


> ist halt auch glatt gelogen. Ich hätte dir das Ding auch zurück geschickt.


okay erst mal danke, sowas ist wichtig für mich. mir geht es hier auch gar nicht darum, trotz schuld irgendwie heil aus der Sache rauszukommen. Aber mal ne doofe Frage: Hat diese Beschreibung jetzt mit dem genannten Problem von dem Käufer zu tun? Ist natürlich blöd, werde da in Zukunft besser drauf achten und unsichere Informationen nicht mehr preisgeben



Batman schrieb:


> Garnicht gelesen…. Dann würde ich sogar das Porto zurückzahlen



was die 5€ angehen. Da werde ich trotzdem darauf bestehen, da er es im Bild hätte erkennen können und schließlich muss ich den ganzen Betrag (170€) zurückzahlen, ich habe mit eBay Gebühren nämlich nur 127€ bekommen! (die normalen Verkaufsgebühren + Anzeigetarifgebühren. Das zweite ist zwar eine freiwillige Option, brauchst du aber eigentlich immer, wenn du willst, dass dein Artikel auch gesehen wird)


----------



## The-Ninth (28. Januar 2022)

melatonin schrieb:


> und schließlich muss ich den ganzen Betrag (170€) zurückzahlen, ich habe mit eBay Gebühren nämlich nur 127€ bekommen! (die normalen Verkaufsgebühren + Anzeigetarifgebühren.



Die Gebühren werden bei einer Rückabwicklung nicht erstattet??


----------



## melatonin (28. Januar 2022)

The-Ninth schrieb:


> Die Gebühren werden bei einer Rückabwicklung nicht erstattet??


Nein..


----------



## NukaCola (28. Januar 2022)

Doch, die Gebühren müssten auch rückerstattet werden. Dann würde ich lieber die Stütze zurücknehmen und auf den Kleinanzeigen verkaufen. Bei der Beschreibung und den Fotos aber dann penibel auf Korrektheit achten.

Edit : Ich lese gerade, dass bei einer berechtigten Rückgabe die Gebühren nicht erstattet werden. Da kenne ich mich aber nicht genug aus. Seit dieser beknackten Umstellung seitens Ebay habe ich nix mehr verkauft. Die Gebühren die man dort jedes mal abdrücken muss sind mittlerweile nur unverschämt hoch.


----------



## melatonin (28. Januar 2022)

NukaKimi schrieb:


> Doch, die Gebühren müssten auch rückerstattet werden. Dann würde ich lieber die Stütze zurücknehmen und auf den Kleinanzeigen verkaufen. Bei der Beschreibung und den Fotos aber dann penibel auf Korrektheit achten.


steht nirgendwo etwas davon. auch nicht hier:


----------



## melatonin (28. Januar 2022)

NukaKimi schrieb:


> Edit : Ich lese gerade, dass bei einer berechtigten Rückgabe die Gebühren nicht erstattet werden. Da kenne ich mich aber nicht genug aus. Seit dieser beknackten Umstellung seitens Ebay habe ich nix mehr verkauft. Die Gebühren die man dort jedes mal abdrücken muss sind mittlerweile nur unverschämt hoch.


Deswegen jucken mich auch die 5€. Naja, ich denke die Sache ist jetzt klar. ich danke euch!


----------



## The-Ninth (28. Januar 2022)

melatonin schrieb:


> Nein..



Kein Wunder dass sich willhaben.at hier bei uns in Österreich durchgesetzt hat.


----------



## toastet (29. Januar 2022)

Beim nächsten mal einfach mehr Fotos machen und deutlicher selber beschreiben statt einfach Texte zu klauen. Fotos sind immer Teil der Artikelbeschreibung, daher lohnen sich viele davon um die Ware und deren Zustand und Funktionen eindeutig darzustellen, so wie die selbst verfasste Artikelbeschreibung.

Den Zusatz Privatverkauf kann man sich auch sparen, insbesondere bei Neuware. Ist so nutzlos wie diese EU-Regelung etc. Blubbersprüche um vermeintlich irgendwas auszuschließen. 
Die Entscheidung muss man da vorher treffen, das Teil als gebraucht einstellen, dann bist du als Privatperson ok (sofern Artikelbeschreibung und Zustand stimmen). Bei Neu muss man eben auch mit den Pflichten bei Neuware vom Händler leben, sprich Rückgabe auch bei reinem Nichtgefallen und auch Gewährleistung tragen. Mit Neuware und kopierten Artikelinformationen würde dir wenn es hart auf hart kommt sofort jeder Anwalt oder im nächsten Schritt auch ein Richter nen Strick draus drehen, dass du als Privatperson keine Neuware verkaufen kannst und mit der professionellen Aufmachung der Anzeige als gewerblicher Anbieter einzustufen bist. Damit kann dann der Käufer auch bei Nichtgefallen den Kram zurückgeben und der Drops ist gelutscht.

Im Bikemarkt wäre das genau so ausgegangen, im Zweifel halt mit Umweg über negative Bewertung und dann Anwalt/Anzeige/Mahnverfahren. Und es wäre auch genau so ausgegangen, wenn jemand mit Paypal und Käuferschutz bezahlt hätte bei Kleinanzeigen und dann dort den Fall öffnet. Hier auf ebay zu kloppen ist Unsinn.
Wer zahlt sowas an die 200 Euro auch schon per Paypal Freunde? Dem ist dann natürlich auch nicht mehr zu helfen und ist heute doch äußerst selten in unseren Scam- und Abzockzeiten. Wäre aber die einzige ggf. mögliche Version den Kram nicht zurücknehmen zu müssen, sofern man selber nicht als Absender auf dem Paket steht und doch wieder Anwalt/Anzeige/Mahnverfahren funktionieren.
Ist leider auch als Privatperson in der Regel der einzige Weg, nicht rumeiern, Zeug zurücknehmen, neuen Käufer suchen und gut ists. Das Gesetz ist in der Regel immer mehr auf Käuferseite. Und gerade Ebay und Paypal arbeiten da auch nach ihren eigenen Gesetzen, die nichts mit dem BGB zu tun haben und sind noch Käuferfreundlicher und unterstützen da eher auch die Betrüger auf Käuferseite (was jetzt hier natürlich nicht der Fall ist, Beschreibung war einfach nicht gut genug und Bilder zu wenig/ungenau). Da muss schon viel passieren, dass ein Käufer als "Verlierer" hervorgeht und die Ware behalten muss und keine Rückzahlung erhält.


----------



## RSO (29. Januar 2022)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Noch ein Grund mehr, nicht mehr über ebay als Privatverkäufer zu inserieren🤷


----------



## ExcelBiker (29. Januar 2022)

Unabhängig von der Reklamation enthält die Anzeige noch mehr Fehler bzw. Ungereimtheiten.

Gut: korrekte Bezeichnung in der Überschrift ("Kind Shock 2019 Dropzone Remote") (die "Dropzone" besagt auch, dass die Ansteuerung oben ist) 
überflüssig: "+ Remote" in der Überschrift
Widerspruch: In der Überschrift 31,6 mm, in der Beschreibung 30,9 mm
Fehler: "Gewicht 1301 g" (is a bissl arg viel, evtl. Gesamtgewicht incl. Verpackung und Kleinteile?)
Fehler: "interne Kabelführung" (ist außen)
Fehler: "ohne Fernbedienung" (ist dabei)
überflüssig/unsinnig: Auflistung vom Einsatzzweck. Wer will an seinem Enduro einen Hub von 75 mm? ich kenne niemanden ...

Du hast also mehr als nur das Problem mit dem Bild auf der Verpackung. Wenn du also dem Käufer blöd kommst, findet der immer was, um zu reklamieren. Ich würde das nächste Mal deshalb besser aufpassen, dass die Beschreibung zu 100% korrekt ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## melatonin (30. Januar 2022)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Gut: korrekte Bezeichnung in der Überschrift ("Kind Shock 2019 Dropzone Remote") (die "Dropzone" besagt auch, dass die Ansteuerung oben ist)


Ja, der Käufer hat hier einfach blind gekauft, jemand der sich das ganz genau unter die Lupe genommen hätte, dem wären doch die ganzen Sachen aufgefallen und hätte zumindest vorher nachgefragt. Da ich aber sowieso noch extrem angepisst bin, weil 43€ für nichts aus dem Fenster geschmissen wurde, habe ich gar nix mehr dazu geschrieben und einfach nur die Rückerstattung akzeptiert. Am besten in Zukunft gar keine Beschreibung mehr bzw. nur noch das allernötigste, denn das war das erste und letzte mal, dass ich eBay einen finanziellen Bonus zugeschoben habe. 


ExcelBiker schrieb:


> überflüssig: "+ Remote" in der Überschrift


 Das ist nicht die Überschrift, gehört auch zur Beschreibung. Das remote zu erwähnen ist nicht verkehrt, am Ende haste dann nämlich genau wieder einen Blinden und schickt dann das Ding zurück, weil er ja gedacht hätte, Remote wäre dabei/nicht dabei etc. Ich habe ja aktuell noch 2 andere Sattelstützen von KS als Angebot laufen (mit richtiger Verpackung). Habe einiges an Fahrrad Equipment in den letzten Monaten verkauft, alles ohne Probleme, aber bei den Sattelstützen muss ich zugeben, war ich mir wirklich nicht sicher, weil es trotz EAN schwer war, eindeutige Produktdetails zu finden. Generell scheint es auch so, dass die nicht so sehr begehrt sind, zumindest auf eBay. Bei den anderen 2 trotz über 600 Aufrufe keinen einzigen Beobachter gehabt, da tut sich kaum etwas.

Aber jetzt so im Nachhinein bin ich da absolut gleicher Meinung, die Artikelbeschreibung ist scheisse. Leider muss man manchmal erst auf die Schnauze fliegen, damit man sowas sehen kann 



ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Fehler: "Gewicht 1301 g"


Bezog sich auf das Paket, ist aber auch egal, solang eine Abweichung nur gering ist. Gewichtsangaben sind meistens falsch in Beschreibungen, da kann man sich nie drauf verlassen


----------



## William Foster (30. Januar 2022)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> überflüssig: "+ Remote" in der Überschrift


Ich habe eine Dropzone ohne Remote im Einsatz, von daher wäre das schon interessant in der Überschrift.


----------



## ExcelBiker (30. Januar 2022)

melatonin schrieb:


> Das ist nicht die Überschrift, gehört auch zur Beschreibung.





William Foster schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Dropzone ohne Remote im Einsatz, von daher wäre das schon interessant in der Überschrift.


Hab mir das noch mal angeschaut. Es gibt wohl eine "Dropzone" (mit Hebel unter dem Sitz) und eine "Dropzone Remote". Dass es sich um die "Dropzone Remote" handelt, ist ja in der Überschrift klar zu sehen. Wo @melatonin aber Recht hat, sagt das erst mal nichts aus, ob die Fernbedienung mit dabei ist. Da müsste man sich wieder die genauen Angaben von KS anschauen, ob bei der "Dropzone Remote" die Fernbedienung immer dabei ist oder nicht. Dass das aber jemand macht, bezweifle ich. Insofern ist der Zusatz "+Remote" durchaus berechtigt. Könnte man höchstens in "incl. Remote" oder so verbessern, ändert aber nicht wirklich was.

Es gibt ja Hersteller (z.B. OneUp), die ihre Stützen auch ohne Fernbedienung verkaufen.


----------



## William Foster (30. Januar 2022)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Es gibt wohl eine "Dropzone" (mit Hebel unter dem Sitz) ...


Ja, die meine/habe ich. Nicht, dass jemand denkt, ich fahre eine Remote - nur ohne Remote-Hebel.


----------



## Deleted 347960 (30. Januar 2022)

speedwolf schrieb:


> Dir wird keine hier vorgetragenen „Meinung“ zu dem Fall helfen. Nimm das Ding zurück und spar dir die Nerven. Alternativ, wenn du Energie dafür hast, lehne die Rücknahme ab. Dann wird eBay entscheiden.
> 
> Pro-Tip für die Zukunft: Nix Ebay, nur Kleinanzeigen, Zahlung per Überweisung oder Cash. Feddich…


Sehe ich genauso. 100%. Reine Zeit und Nervenverschwendung.


----------



## Attitudus (30. Januar 2022)

NukaKimi schrieb:


> Da steht ja : Privatverkauf - keine Rücknahme
> Von daher würde ich da exakt gar nichts machen. Da scheint wohl jemand blind zu sein.


Diese Argumentation ist rechtlich nicht haltbar. Du kannst Privat-Verkauf-Floskeln schreiben, so lange Du willst: Wenn Du etwas anderes geliefert hast als es aus der Beschreibung und den Bildern ersichtlich ist, hast Du den Vertrag nicht erfüllt, und der Käufer kann dann selbstverständlich sein Geld zurückverlangen.

Privatverkäufer haben lediglich das Recht, eine *Rückgabe ohne Angabe von Gründen* abzulehnen, also das *Widerrufsrecht* auszuschließen, mit dem gewerbliche Anbieter leben müssen. Außerdem können Privatverkäufer die Gewährleistung ausschließen. Das Widerrufsrecht hat aber mit Falschlieferungen nichts zu tun.



toastet schrieb:


> Den Zusatz Privatverkauf kann man sich auch sparen, insbesondere bei Neuware. Ist so nutzlos wie diese EU-Regelung etc. Blubbersprüche um vermeintlich irgendwas auszuschließen.


Das ist nicht korrekt. *Als Privatverkäufer kann man sowohl die Gewährleistung als auch das Widerrufsrecht ausschließen, auch bei Neuware.* Das schreibt man tatsächlich besser explizit mit ins Angebot: Das berüchtigte einschlägige Urteil besagt nämlich, daß auch Privatverkäufer unter Umständen gewährleisten müssen, solange der Ausschluß von Gewährleistung und Widerruf für den Käufer eben nicht klar erkennbar ist und er somit damit rechnen darf, bei einem Defekt der gekauften Ware Gewährleistung zu erhalten.

Der Ausschluß der Widerrufsrechts und der Gewährleistung bedeuten natürlich nicht, daß der Verkäufer andere Ware liefern darf als beschrieben und abgebildet.

Gewerbliche Verkäufer hingegen haben keine Möglichkeit, um Gewährleistung und Widerrufsrecht herumzukommen. Selbst individuelle diesbezügliche Vereinbarungen, die vom Verkäufer und vom Käufer persönlich unterschrieben sind, sind von vornherein ungültig, sofern der Verkäufer gewerblich handelt.



melatonin schrieb:


> Auf dem Foto ist doch ganz klar zu erkennen, dass das bei dieser Sattelstütze oben ist, auch wenn es auf der Verpackung falsch abgebildet ist (der Karton gehört 100% zu diesem Artikel).


Dein Anliegen ist mir sympathisch. Wenn ich mir die Sache aber objektiv und neutral betrachte, so muß ich doch feststellen, daß die Abbildung auf dem Karton die Situation deutlich stärker prägt als die Abbildung der Stütze. Als Käufer wäre ich selbst mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit ebenfalls auf die Abbildung auf dem Karton "hereingefallen". Sie schreit einem einfach mehr entgegen. Ich tendiere also dazu, in dieser Sache Deinem Käufer recht zu geben, und wenngleich ich mich frage, ob er das Problem nicht mit einfachen Mitteln lösen hätte können, spielt das für die rechtliche Beurteilung keine Rolle.



speedwolf schrieb:


> Pro-Tip für die Zukunft: Nix Ebay, nur Kleinanzeigen, Zahlung per Überweisung oder Cash. Feddich…


Was "Feddich" anbelangt: Nein. Wenn ein Verkäufer etwas anderes liefert als beschrieben, ist der Käufer berechtigt, sein Geld zurückzuverlangen, egal wer die Zahlungen technisch abwickelt. Das Einzige, was Du damit erreichst, ist, eBay als Instanz auszuschalten (die mir auch schon auf die Nerven gegangen ist), und es dem Käufer schwerer zu machen, sein Recht durchzusetzen.

Ob Du damit allerdings besser fährst, hängt vom individuellen Fall ab. Gegebenenfalls strengt der Käufer ein Gerichtsverfahren an, wenn Du im Unrecht bist und Dich trotzdem stur stellst. Dann sind die Kosten für Dich deutlich höher als bei einer eBay-Rückgabe, und das Ganze ist nervlich deutlich belastender. Du solltest Dir bewußt werden, daß auch ein Kleinanzeigen-Portal kein rechtsfreier Raum ist, auch wenn das Portal nicht als Schlichter agiert. Grundsätzlich gilt immer das BGB, egal ob eine private Organisation meint, sich mit "Grundsätzen" als Schlichter aufführen und Richter spielen zu müssen, und egal, welchem Rechtssystem die Muttergesellschaft dieser Organisation unterliegt.

Natürlich kannst Du in einem Kleinanzeigen-Portal Deine Daten fälschen und auf die versendeten Pakete keinen Absender oder einen falschen schreiben, so daß der Käufer erst einmal nicht an Dich herankommt. Damit würdest Du Dich aber des Betrugs schuldig machen, womit Du Dich vom zivilrechtlichen Rahmen (Vertragsrecht, Schuldrecht etc.) in den strafrechtlichen Rahmen begeben würdest. Das willst Du ziemlich sicher nicht wirklich.



NukaKimi schrieb:


> Edit : Ich lese gerade, dass bei einer berechtigten Rückgabe die Gebühren nicht erstattet werden. Da kenne ich mich aber nicht genug aus.


Deswegen hier noch ein Tip an den OP: Ich persönlich würde mich auch ärgern, das Ganze dann aber als Lehrgeld ansehen, das mich vielleicht vor größerem Schaden bewahrt, weil ich nun ein für allemal gelernt habe, bei Artikelbeschreibungen peinlich genau auf solche Dinge zu achten.



melatonin schrieb:


> Da werde ich trotzdem darauf bestehen, da er es im Bild hätte erkennen können und schließlich muss ich den ganzen Betrag (170€) zurückzahlen, ich habe mit eBay Gebühren nämlich nur 127€ bekommen!


Ich würde auf gar nichts bestehen. Entweder Du siehst ein, daß Du einen Fehler gemacht hast. Dann mußt Du dem Käufer aber erstens den Kaufpreis, zweitens die Gebühren für die Hinsendung und drittens auch die Gebühren für die Rücksendung erstatten. Oder Du bleibst bei Deinem Standpunkt und läßt es darauf ankommen.

Das ist natürlich nur die rechtlich-formale Sichtweise. Selbst wenn Du dem Käufer gegenüber zugibst, im Unrecht zu sein, kannst Du ihn immer noch höflich bitten, wenigstens die Rücksendung selbst zu zahlen. Wenn Die Rückabwicklung reibungslos läuft, sind die meisten Käufer zu einem kleinen Entgegenkommen bereit, jedenfalls gegenüber Privatverkäufern: Den Käufern ist ja auch bewußt, daß ein Streitfall mit einem Privatverkäufer mit einem gewissen Risiko behaftet ist. Vielleicht kannst Du sogar noch ein bißchen mehr herausholen, z.B. eine nur 95%ige Rückerstattung, entsprechende Formulierungen und Höflichkeit vorausgesetzt.

Mein persönlicher Rat: *Akzeptiere auf jeden Fall die Rückgabe, ohne eBay einzuschalten.* Das hätte zur Folge, daß eBay es als normalen Widerruf ansieht und Dir wenigstens die Provision erstattet. So war es bei mir in der Vergangenheit jedenfalls (auch in der jüngeren). Auf den Gebühren für die Anzeigen bleibst Du eventuell sitzen (ich bin jetzt zu faul, mir das Kleingedruckte anzusehen). Trotzdem dürfte diese Vorgehensweise für Dich diejenige sein, unter der Du am wenigsten leidest.


----------



## NukaCola (30. Januar 2022)

Absolut korrekt. Den Fehler habe ich erst bemerkt, nachdem ich meinen Post verfasst hatte


----------



## Deleted 129888 (30. Januar 2022)

Attitudus schrieb:


> Gegebenenfalls strengt der Käufer ein Gerichtsverfahren an, wenn Du im Unrecht bist und Dich trotzdem stur stellst. Dann sind die Kosten für Dich deutlich höher als bei einer eBay-Rückgabe, und das Ganze ist nervlich deutlich belastender. Du solltest Dir bewußt werden, daß auch ein Kleinanzeigen-Portal kein rechtsfreier Raum ist, auch wenn das Portal nicht als Schlichter agiert. Grundsätzlich gilt immer das BGB, egal ob eine private Organisation meint, sich mit "Grundsätzen" als Schlichter aufführen und Richter spielen zu müssen, und egal, welchem Rechtssystem die Muttergesellschaft dieser Organisation unterliegt.


Danke für deine wertvollen Erklärungen.
Ich glaube kaum dass ich irgendwo postulierte Kleinanzeigen wären ein rechtsfreier Raum. Zum Thema Gerichtsverfahren: Klar, wegen 150 Euro rennt jmd. „zum Anwalt“, was ein Witz. 

Im Übrigen war ich es glaube ich der sagte „Nimm den Kram zurück“.


----------



## NukaCola (30. Januar 2022)

Ich habe schon Leute gesehen, die für weit weniger Geld zum Anwalt gegangen sind. Es geht einigen Leuten mehr um's Prinzip.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toastet (30. Januar 2022)

speedwolf schrieb:


> Danke für deine wertvollen Erklärungen.
> Ich glaube kaum dass ich irgendwo postulierte Kleinanzeigen wären ein rechtsfreier Raum. Zum Thema Gerichtsverfahren: Klar, wegen 150 Euro rennt jmd. „zum Anwalt“, was ein Witz.
> 
> Im Übrigen war ich es glaube ich der sagte „Nimm den Kram zurück“.


Niemand braucht zum Anwalt. Gerichtliches Mahnverfahren und Anzeige gehen ohne.


----------



## melatonin (31. Januar 2022)

Wie ja schon bereits erwähnt, habe ich die Rückerstattung akzeptiert. Aufgrund eines technischen Fehlers bei eBay war es aber nicht möglich, ein Rücksendeetikett zu kaufen, da ich ja schon bereits ein Etikett gekauft habe (so heißt es laut fehlermeldung, die immer und immer wieder nach eines erneuten Versuches auftaucht). Hätte dieses stornieren müssen, ja super, weil das ja auch jetzt noch machbar wäre. Mir blieb nix anderes übrig als anzugeben, dass ich dem Käufer schon ein Etikett gegeben habe. Da muss er jetzt leider die 5€ blechen


----------



## Deleted 129888 (31. Januar 2022)

NukaKimi schrieb:


> Ich habe schon Leute gesehen, die für weit weniger Geld zum Anwalt gegangen sind. Es geht einigen Leuten mehr um's Prinzip.





toastet schrieb:


> Niemand braucht zum Anwalt. Gerichtliches Mahnverfahren und Anzeige gehen ohne.


Na dann, ein Glück dass ich meine Beschreibungen eindeutig verfasse, auf Mängel hinweise & brauchbare Bilder dazupacke. Damit bin ich bislang auf diversen Plattformen gut gefahren, aber hey, ich mache das auch erst seit gut 20 Jahren. 
Den ganzen Ärger mit vermeintlich „käuferfreundlichen“ Plattformen tu ich mir aber nicht rein. Da sitzen irgendwelche unqualifizierten Hilfskräfte & entscheiden über Fälle ohne die geringste Ahnung von rechtlichen Grundlagen zu haben.


----------



## toastet (31. Januar 2022)

Hatte mich selber 1-2 Jahre von ebay fern gehalten, weil ich sehr skeptisch war, insbesondere die 11% Gebühren fand bzw. finde ich ambitioniert (um nicht zu sagen Wucher). Auf der anderen Seite ist aber dort auch die Marktmacht groß und man erreicht viele Interessenten bzw. Käufer. Das Einstellen ist simpel, die Zahlungsinformationen brauchen nicht offen gelegt werden und es gibt zumindest ein Bewertungssystem, was den Namen auch verdient.
Nach der Pause habe ich vor einigen Monaten im letzten Herbst wieder dort angefangen zu verkaufen. Gelockt hat mich vorallem die Teilerstattung von 5 oder 10% (in regelmäßigen Sonderaktionen) der Verkaufssumme in Punkten, die man dann auf ebay wieder einlösen kann um einfach die Gebühren zu senken. Auch vorher eigentlich nur bei 1 Euro Provision etc. und Sonderaktionen dort noch verkauft gehabt. Effektiv landet man dann jetzt bei 1-6% Gebühren zzgl. Paypal-Gebühren. Das für mich dann in Ordnung für die Bereitstellung der Plattform und einfach der schnellen und viele möglichen Verkäufe. Kaufe eh regelmäßig dort, daher passt das. Und wenn es halt nur Klebeband, Polsterfolie oder Leerkartons sind.

Kann mich daher nicht beschweren, gerade vor und um Weihnachten viele gute Deals gemacht und meist die 11% einfach von vorneherein auf den Preis addiert. Dann gibt es mit den Punkten oft mehr Gewinn raus als erwartet. Irgendwann wird auch wieder einer dabei sein mit einer Rücknahme wegen irgendwas, ist halt normal. In der Regel lies sich sowas in den letzten 20 Jahren aber immer simpel regeln, oft einfach mit nem kleinen Preisnachlass, wenn ich wirklich was versaut hatte oder wie hier auch der Rat, einfach zurückgenommen und gut ist. Lustigerweise ging der Kram dann sehr oft fix an den nächsten mit Aufpreis für den vorherigen Hin- und Her Versand, selbst bei Teilen die vorher kaum weggingen. Scheint irgendwie so ne Karma-Sache zu sein, wenn man da schnell einlenkt 

Ebay Kleinanzeigen gehen natürlich immer und ist trotz der immer schwieriger werdenden Verhandlungen weiter die Plattform, wo am meisten läuft. Macht aber durch die Aufmachung mit Gespräch und dem Hin- und Hergeschreibe am meisten Aufwand (mehr eigentlich nur noch der Bikemarkt, wo das Einstellen nochmal aufwendiger ist) und hat einfach die meisten Kaufabspringer. Je mehr Fragen (insbesondere solcher Art, die im Anzeigentext beantwortet sind) und Diskussion kommen, umso wahrscheinlicher, dass am Ende nicht gezahlt wird und man nur Lebenszeit und Nerven investiert.

Beide E-Buchten laufen heute zB deutlich besser als hier der Bikemarkt. War hier bis vor ein paar Jahren mal eine sehr gute Plattform auf der viele und gute Deals (Kauf wie Verkauf) liefen, die heute aber kaum noch (im Vergleich) Verkäufe bringt. Dazu war das hier immer so eine kleine Oase der vernünftigen Leute, dass ist leider stark gekippt mit der grundsätzlichen Nachfrage. Es sind viel weniger Leute und viel mehr Dullis, leider sehr schade. Vermute mal die "Urbiker" der 90er und 2000er sind jetzt einfach oft zu alt bzw. busy mit dem Leben, dass die Plattform nicht mehr so stark frequentiert wird von diesen.

Das Grundsätzliche bleibt aber auf allen Plattformen. Gute, selbst erstellte Beschreibung, man kann das natürlich mit Herstellerinfos ergänzen, sollte das aber klar kennzeichnen und nicht als Ersatz für die eigene Beschreibung nutzen. So viele Infos wie möglich auch an Artikelnummern, Herstellungsdatum, Lieferumfang, etc. anbringen. 
Am wichtisten ist die deutliche Beschreibung des Zustands, insbesondere auch der kleinsten "Mängel". Was für den einen nur eine Macke oder Riss in der OVP ist, bringt den anderen ohne vorherige Info auf die Palme. Geht dann oft gar nicht um die Winzigkeit, sondern dieses Gefühl verschaukelt worden zu sein. Mit der Macke oder der leicht lädierten OVP hätte er es trotzdem zum selben Kurs gekauft. 
Genau so aber auch beschreiben, wenn nichts dran ist. Bei so Biketeilen halt, dass sie Funktionieren, dass keine Macken dran sind, dass sie nie montiert waren und im ggf. nur als Ersatzteil im Keller lagen. Das sagt viel mehr aus als nur Neu beim Verkauf als Privatperson. Scheint einfach so eine psychische Sache, dass man das Privatleuten nicht glauben mag und einzeln erklärt haben will, was man beim Händler voraussetzt. 

Ich tendiere weiter dazu lieber gleich gebraucht dranschreiben und auch minimale Probleme zu beschreiben als einfach Neu zu titeln, bei Kram der ggf. auch nur länger im Keller lag und da aber Staub oder Minikratzer sammelte. Die Sachen gehen ja trotzdem weg. Ehrlichkeit zahlt sich da definitiv aus. Auch sowas wie oberflächlich geputzt oder auch ungeputzt ändert da bei Gebrauchtkram nicht wirklich was am Verkaufswert, schafft aber einfach Vertrauen wegen der Ehrlichkeit. Wer genau hinsieht bei gescheiten Bildern, sieht es ja eh. Einfach Misverständnisse vermeiden. 

Dazu halt viele Bilder auf gescheitem Untergrund (Küchentisch oder das helle Laminat am Boden sind vollkommen ok), von allen Seiten in gescheitem Licht. Dazu Bilder von allem mitgelieferten Zubehör und OVP und ohne weiteren Kram auf den Bildern. 
Je nach Plattform gleich die Versandkosten und die Zahlungsmöglichkeiten mit in die Anzeige und man hat alles getan um sich auch selber abzusichern. Wenn man da nicht selber Fehler macht, macht man sich einfach deutlich unangreifbarer. Nicht die beste Lösung, aber sowas wie "kenne das Herstellungsdatum leider nicht, habe es aber selber im Jahr/Monat/Jahreszeit X gekauft" geht auch und ist besser als Datum unbekannt.
Der Zustand gebraucht oder auch B-Ware ist da in der Regel kein Problem, solange man es neu nicht günstiger bekommt. Mit genauer Beschreibung selbst von kleinen Macken oder halt auch nur Zeit X im Keller gelagert, daher keine Neuware, läuft es da meist besser als mit Neu und der Erwartungshaltung an Neuware vom Käufer. Wenn auch unter anderen Rücknahmebedingungen, aber Amazon Warehouse und seit neuestem jetzt auch bei ebay mit der neuen refurbished Plattform läuft ja auch. Gerade hier bei Biketeilen kommen ja eh bei der ersten Ausfahrt oder schon der Montage spuren dran. Da ist der Faktor neu nicht so entscheidend wie an anderen Stellen wie Sextoys oder Unterwäsche 

5-10 Minuten mehr Investition von Zeit für Fotos und ausführlicherer (ehrlicher) Beschreibung werden immer in besseren, einfacheren, schnelleren Verkäufen mit höheren Preisen belohnt mit weniger bzw. keinem Stress im Nachgang


----------



## Sespri (31. Januar 2022)

toastet schrieb:


> Wer zahlt sowas an die 200 Euro auch schon per Paypal Freunde? Dem ist dann natürlich auch nicht mehr zu helfen und ist heute doch äußerst selten in unseren *Scam- und Abzockzeiten.*


Mag sein, dass das zutrifft (leider ziemlich sicher sogar), nur muss unser Ziel sein, das nicht resignierend als Selbstverständlichkeit hinzunehmen. Stösst mir immer etwas sauer auf. Geht in die Richtung des eingefügten Artikels. 








						Broken-Windows-Theorie – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				



Speziell den Abschnitt mit der Argumentation lesen. Daran sollten wir alle arbeiten. Und bei einem guten Gefühl im Verkauf auch mal mit einem Vertrauensvorschuss vorangehen. 


toastet schrieb:


> 5-10 Minuten mehr Investition von Zeit für Fotos und ausführlicherer (ehrlicher) Beschreibung werden immer in besseren, einfacheren, schnelleren Verkäufen mit höheren Preisen belohnt mit weniger bzw. keinem Stress im Nachgang


Definitiv! Ich möchte das um den Hinweis einer kreativen Wortwahl ergänzen. Die meisten Angebote sind doch in der Formulierung sowas von öde und austauschbar. Liest sich oft wie copy paste. Wenn da einer etwas fantasievoller schreibt, weckt das die Aufmerksamkeit. 
Genau so erwarte ich vom Käufer, dass er sich entsprechend informiert. Wenn ich z.B. ausdrücklich schreibe, dass ich aus Gründen X,Y,Z auf den Festpreis beharre und Verhandlungen zwecklos sind und dann einer als erstes über den Preis plärrt, stellt es mir sofort ab und der Verkauf ist genau so konsequent gestorben.


----------



## Philippop (31. Januar 2022)

melatonin schrieb:


> okay erst mal danke, sowas ist wichtig für mich. mir geht es hier auch gar nicht darum, trotz schuld irgendwie heil aus der Sache rauszukommen. Aber mal ne doofe Frage: Hat diese Beschreibung jetzt mit dem genannten Problem von dem Käufer zu tun? Ist natürlich blöd, werde da in Zukunft besser drauf achten und unsichere Informationen nicht mehr preisgeben
> 
> 
> 
> was die 5€ angehen. Da werde ich trotzdem darauf bestehen, da er es im Bild hätte erkennen können und schließlich muss ich den ganzen Betrag (170€) zurückzahlen, ich habe mit eBay Gebühren nämlich nur 127€ bekommen! (die normalen Verkaufsgebühren + Anzeigetarifgebühren. Das zweite ist zwar eine freiwillige Option, brauchst du aber eigentlich immer, wenn du willst, dass dein Artikel auch gesehen wird)


Du hast von 170 Euro inkl Versand am Ende nur 127 Euro rausbekommen?!? Was hat eBay denn mit seinen Provisionen angestellt???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toastet (31. Januar 2022)

Philippop schrieb:


> Du hast von 170 Euro inkl Versand am Ende nur 127 Euro rausbekommen?!? Was hat eBay denn mit seinen Provisionen angestellt???


Er hat irgendwas an Sonderformat gebucht oder es fehlen weitere Infos. 

Normal wären bei 170 Euro inkl. Versand 19,05 Euro Gebühren was dann effektiv 11,5 % sind (11% Gebühr + 0,35 Euro Zahlungsgebühr). Dazu gibt es 8,25 (bei Standard 5%) bzw. 16,50 Euro (bei 10% Aktion) in Punkten als Gutschrift sofern 165 + 5 Versand und nicht 170 mit kostenlosem Versand.


----------



## melatonin (1. Februar 2022)

toastet schrieb:


> Er hat irgendwas an Sonderformat gebucht oder es fehlen weitere Infos.
> 
> Normal wären bei 170 Euro inkl. Versand 19,05 Euro Gebühren was dann effektiv 11,5 % sind (11% Gebühr + 0,35 Euro Zahlungsgebühr). Dazu gibt es 8,25 (bei Standard 5%) bzw. 16,50 Euro (bei 10% Aktion) in Punkten als Gutschrift sofern 165 + 5 Versand und nicht 170 mit kostenlosem Versand.


Um euch mal aufzuklären, was es damit auf sich hat:








Die Kalkulation bezieht sich jetzt als Beispiel auf ein Artikel mit einem sehr ähnlichen Sofort-kaufen-Betrag. Natürlich bin ich nicht gerne, so wie es da steht, bereit das zu zahlen, aber würde gerne die Artikel halt auch losbekommen, daher kommt man da eigentlich nicht drum rum. Also ist der empfohlene Anzeigentarif auch normalerweise das Minimum, dass man angibt. Gerade dann, wenn du ein Artikel hast, dass viele andere Verkäufer auch zu diesem Zeitpunkt anbieten. Es hat seine Vor- und Nachteile, aber das ändert leider trotzdem nichts an der Tatsache, dass die Beträge, die eBay allein einkassiert, einfach viel zu hoch sind. Ich war bis jetzt eigentlich auch total begeistert von der neuen Umstellung, hat sich verdammt viel getan. Ist auch gut, dass man jetzt endlich mal als Käufer sich nicht mehr so Sorgen machen muss. Aber dann da nur einseitig zu springen macht’s halt auch nicht besser (Nicht wegen meinem Fall, da war es meine schuld, aber man muss nur mal an die ganzen anderen Situationen denken, in denen man als Verkäufer dann machtlos dumm da steht, wenn die Schuld nur bei dem Käufer liegt)


----------



## toastet (1. Februar 2022)

Einfach der günstigste Anbieter sein oder etwas bieten, was sonst keiner hat. Da kannst du sonst zusätzlich bewerben, wie du willst. So läuft das Spiel nunmal, Geiz ist geil.


----------

